# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Faith No More

## dodoni

Faith No More eshte nje nga grupet me te mire Heavy dhe Death Metal ne bote. Mike Patton, vokalisti i grupit njihet si nje nder vokalet me te mira ne bote per kete zhaner muzike. 

Ky eshte teksti i kenges qe i ka kushtuar qytetit te Prishtines, me konkretisht per dy te rinje prishtinas te dashuruar ne kohen e luftes ne Kosove (sic degjova une, e pakonfirmuar mire): 

FAITH NO MORE - "Pristina" 


I'm watching you

You shall weep no more
It's your last breath of air
These walls won't keep them out
They'll keep you in
But who's going to protect you?

Who?

In every flower bed
In every marriage bed
I'll be with you

I'm watching you


Keta ishin ne koncert ne Prishtine para disa muajsh. Pervec kesaj kenge, kenga e tyre qe me pelqen me shume eshte Evidence qe ka qene hit i madh fillim-vitet e 90-ta.

----------


## FTN_2004

Dodon pershendetje,

 Ti the Faith No More ka qene para disa muajsh koncert ne Prishtine ? Me sa di une, FTN ka nja 7-8 qe jane ndare. (si gjithe grupet e mira u ndane pas disa albumesh) Fatkeqesisht para ndarjes nuk kam patur mundesi ti shikoj ne koncert kshuqe po kerkoj ca video koncertesh ne internet. Albumi im i preferuar eshte King For  A Day pasi ka disa nga kenget me te bukura (digging the grave, evidence, just a man) dhe ka shumllojshmeri muzike. Mike Patton eshte i modh fare ta shofesh sesi sillet ne skene. Lexova ca shprehje t'nolta fare per Guns N Roses dhe Axl ROse po kur te kem nge do i perkthej.  Ej, po qe e folte italishten si italiont ky mer ? Degjova 24,000 baci kenduar nga Faith No More ne itali me duket hehe

----------


## dodoni

Nuk ishte gjithe ish-grupi por vetem Mike Patton bashke me Marilyn Manson dhe Johnny Depp (aktorin qe ka filluar edhe te kendoje). Mike Patton ka sjellje te vecanta ne skene, klipe, etj. eshte shume kreativ dhe qesharak. Ne klipin e kenges Evidence, ne mes te kenges shikonte oren sikur ishte vonuar.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## FTN_2004

Dodon, korigjoje ate grupin heavy metal/death metal se me duket FNM nuk futet dot me asnje kategori. Mgjs Mike Patton kendon gjithshka ne cdo lloj zeri, i modh fare eshte. E ke pa kur kur knun Epic ke MTV music awards dhe ne fund te kenges perpelitej si peshku ne fund te videos ? Un dhihem tu qesh sa here qe e shof. Gjynah qe nuk ndejten bashke per me shume vite. Kot me te pyt, Mr Bungle i ke degjuar ndonjehere ?

----------


## dodoni

FTN, ke te drejte qe nuk futen keshtu ne asnje kategori, por megjithate shumica e kengeve te tyre jane ne ate rryme, nese nuk gabohem.  :pa dhembe:  

Hahhaha, performanca skenike e tyre ne Mtv music awards, me Epic, ka qene shume, shume funny. Si nuk mu kujtua mua fare kjo. 

Ne nje nga koncertet e tyre qe kam pare, Patton e lidh gjithe fytyren e tij me fasha dhe fshihej pas tupanave, cfare nuk bente ne skene.  :pa dhembe:  

Kane edhe nje kenge qe e kane pasur hit te madh e qe eshte ne album tjeter nga King for a Day, Fool for a Lifetime. Kenga quhet Sunday Morning dicka, eshte keshtu dicka: I am easy like Sunday morning............... ka qene hit shume i madh. 

Kur e nxorren albumin King for a Day, Fool for a Lifetime, e kane pasur nje loje shperblyese ne MTV ne ate kohe, dhe kush fitonte ne ate loje, kalonte nje dite te tere me grupin dhe grupi do e trajtonte si mbret gjate gjithe asaj dite kurse pas asaj dite, per grupin do ishe budalla per gjithe jeten, kjo eshte arsyeja pse i vune kete emer albumin. Me kujtohet ne ate kohe, si adoleshent qe isha, morra pjese ne loje, por nuk fitova. 

Cuni i vellaut tim, 6 vjecar, cmendet pas tyre, sidomos pas albumit King for a Day, Fool for a Lifetime.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## FTN_2004

Kjo kenga qe thu ti quhet Easy, po nuk eshte e tyre, kendohet nga the Commodores nga vitet 70 mos gabohem. Po versioni i FNM eshte me i degjuar me duket. Ti qeke me fat vallaj qe ke mund me i pa ne ditet e famshme. Gjynaf ca grupe qe duhet ke kishin qendruar bashke u ndane dhe ca te tjere qe duhet te ishin ndare me vite jane akoma bashke (Metallica) Mua nga King for a day me pelqen Digging the grave dhe Just a man. Interesant si e perdor zerin Mike Patton per cdo lloj kenge. Po shifsha nje klip ke youtube nga MTV kur ishte MTV dhe jo realTV, prezantusja perpiqej te prezantonte November Rain dhe sa e mbaronte fjalen, FNM bejshin zhurme dhe Mike uleriste ne mikrofon, skene e dhishme fare. Kam lexu ca komente te Mike per Axl Rose qe megjithese e du shume, ka shume per tu sha. I dhishem fare.

----------


## dodoni

FTN, edhe mua me pelqejne edhe kenget Digging the Grave, dhe Just the Man, shume, megjithese nga FNM, me pelqejne pothuaj gjithe kenget e tyre. Nuk e kam dijtur qe Easy-n e ka kenduar dikush tjeter para tyre. 

PS: Johnny Depp, ishte bashkuar me grupin INXS tani, si kengetar i grupit, pas vetvrasjes se ish-kengetarit te tyre para disa vitesh.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## romeoOOO

> Kjo kenga qe thu ti quhet Easy, po nuk eshte e tyre, kendohet nga the Commodores nga vitet 70 mos gabohem.



Jo nuk gabohesh fare, sepse eshte nje cover qe kan bere ato. Mua personalisht me pelqen jashte mase versioni i Faith No More!  :shkelje syri:   Eshte jashte mase i bukur!

----------

